# October Peaks audax weekend



## Noodley (15 Aug 2008)

Following my recent trip to the Peak District and it not quite going to plan I am (subject to hostel bookings) returning in the first weekend of October to do a couple of audax rides.

On 4 October longers and I shall be setting off on a 100km Perm ride from Marple.
On 5 October I shall be riding Season of Mists 100km from Hebden Bridge.

Anyone else fancy meeting up for either/both?

<longers is even going as far as joining AUK - the lure of shiny badges >


----------



## marinyork (16 Aug 2008)

Perm ride? Glad you enjoyed your time in the peaks before.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2008)

Noodley said:


> Following my recent trip to the Peak District and it not quite going to plan I am (subject to hostel bookings) returning in the first weekend of October to do a couple of audax rides.
> 
> On 4 October longers and I shall be setting off on a 100km Perm ride from Marple.
> *On 5 October I shall be riding Season of Mists 100km from Hebden Bridge.*
> ...


I hope to be doing Season of Mists (a.k.a 'Spot-the-flat-bits') again this year. I'll be slow because it is *very* hilly** and I'm too big for the hills at the mo'. I'll try and catch you and _longers_ at the start to say hello. 

Two suggestions...
Unless you are a great climber, remember to bring a decent granny gear for the 20%-25% stuff!
The event starts straight up the tough climb to Heptonstall village. I'd recommend that you get to event HQ early to sign in, and then go for a nice warm-up along the A646 towards Todmorden so you don't hit that first climb with cold legs.



**Here's the profile of the route !


----------



## vernon (16 Aug 2008)

marinyork said:


> Perm ride? Glad you enjoyed your time in the peaks before.



A perm ride is an Audax ride that can be ridden on any date of the rider's choosing as opposed to a a calendered ride which can only be ridden on the (single) date of the organiser's choosing.


----------



## Noodley (17 Aug 2008)

ColinJ said:


> ...is *very* hilly...



Not quite as hilly as the ride we're doing on Saturday


----------



## longers (17 Aug 2008)

Noodley said:


> Not quite as hilly as the ride we're doing on Saturday



Great news!


----------



## longers (12 Sep 2008)

*bump*

Not forgotten


----------



## Noodley (12 Sep 2008)

longers said:


> *bump*
> 
> Not forgotten



Excellent.

I have the phone numbers for the youth hostels and shall be phoning them this week. 

You joined AUK yet so you can get shiny badges?


----------



## cheadle hulme (13 Sep 2008)

Where does this 100k out of Marple go to then?

I was out that way today, then over Werneth Low and over towards Ashton. I ended up on a hill that was too steep to ride down and too steep to walk down. Ended up kind of slithering down.


----------



## Noodley (13 Sep 2008)

It's the Goyt 100 ride:

http://www.highergrangefarm.fsnet.co.uk/PeakAudax/perm.htm#goyt


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> It's the Goyt 100 ride:
> 
> http://www.highergrangefarm.fsnet.co.uk/PeakAudax/perm.htm#goyt



That's a splendid route. I stay with a friend in New Mills quite frequently and ride bits of it.


----------



## longers (13 Sep 2008)

Looking at the map and details it's not clear to me  but could the ride be started and finished from anywhere along the route ? Provided that proof of start and finish times is supplied to Mr Organiser?


----------



## Noodley (13 Sep 2008)

longers said:


> Looking at the map and details it's not clear to me  but could the ride be started and finished from anywhere along the route ? Provided that proof of start and finish times is supplied to Mr Organiser?



The alternative start/finish locations indicated on the route sheet supplied by the organiser are Whalley Bridge, Hayfield and Mottram-in-Longdendale.


----------



## Crackle (13 Sep 2008)

That's a horrible route profile Longers - I'd be really nervous doing that, especially with someone of Noodley's audax pedigree - If only I'd started getting fit again a month ago, I'd join you


----------



## Noodley (13 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> That's a horrible route profile Longers Noodley - I'd be really nervous doing that, especially with someone of Noodley's audax  Longer's youthfulness, fitness, local knowledge and recent long distance riding pedigree...



That's more like it


----------



## longers (13 Sep 2008)

Noodley - PM sent.

Crackle - Next year then eh? I know a few of them hills but not all, should be good and we've got 10 and half hours to get round


----------



## longers (23 Oct 2008)

*bump*

I'm still going to have a crack at this on 1st/2nd November, will be going on my own though as my original riding companion is unable to make it .

Anyone else fancy getting lost?


----------



## RedBike (23 Oct 2008)

Oooo, I like some of the rides on that site. 
I think I will have to do a few of them next year. 

If I can find a flatish one then i'm not going to be able to resist having a pop at that 18mph limit. (Somehow I don't think there's any risk of being under 3.5hours on the Goyt 100!!) Cracking ride though.


----------



## Noodley (23 Oct 2008)




----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2008)

Got a beavers sleep over on Halloween....1 plus kids in the Hut...... up to god knows what hour...I'll be in no state....won't get any sleep....


----------



## longers (24 Oct 2008)

Know any good ghost stories? 

How about a ride over Holme Moss then later in the month sometime?


----------



## Chuffy (25 Oct 2008)

That looks like a beast of a route! 
You'll need good prep to finish that one within time...


----------



## longers (2 Nov 2008)

Did it  

Want a shiny badge now please .


----------



## Crackle (2 Nov 2008)

longers said:


> Did it
> 
> Want a shiny badge now please .



Longers, you are getting scarily good at this cycling lark. Well done. You didn't use any of that prep Chuffy suggested did you?


----------



## longers (2 Nov 2008)

The only scary thing was some of the noises I was making while struggling upwards. 

I might have frightened a few sheep/ramblers with a bit of good natured shouting as well.


----------

